# 2016.5 Chevy Cruze quarter panel procedures



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is for the bodymen out there...









Sign of the times: 2016 Chevy Cruze quarter panel procedures 'very similar' to steel Mercedes steps - Repairer Driven News


General Motors’ instructions for replacing a quarter panel on a next-generation Chevrolet Cruze are reminiscent of the procedures for a steel Mercedes, P&L Consultants’ Larry...




www.repairerdrivennews.com







https://www.naaa.com/References/reference_materials/Structural_Analysis_Chevrolet_Cruze.pdf


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> This is for the bodymen out there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the likely hood that a body shop will follow this procedure? I unfortunately got hit at a stop sign a few weeks go, and am awaiting my car back with a new quarter panel, bumper, and wheel (She admitted fault, bless her). I took it to my dealer and they sent it to the body shop they use; the dealer is not actually doing any body work.

My insurance wanted to use reconditioned parts for these, they got them from the junkyard and it is not color matched, so they will be repainted as well. In this case since the parts are not OEM, is the repair procedure still to cut any replace, rather than just remove and replace the old quarter panel? Should I ask if they are taking the steps mentioned in your post? I am a bit worried about the structural integrity following the hit.. is this method of cutting and replacing a more structurally sound method of repair? So far no one has said if my car has structural damage. 

Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If the shop they use is reputable, you should have no worries. Most reputable shops give some type of warranty on the work. As far as used parts, usually that is not an issue and saves money to boot. Occasionally there are no more new parts depending on the item and age of the vehicle.

To remove a quarter panel on a Cruze is a cut and weld job as they are not bolt on or plastic. If underlying structure is removed due to damage or ease of installation, it will be replaced. 

For your peace of mind, if it is not too late, you can ask the body shop for in progress photos so that you can see what they are doing before the paint or filler goes on. Once it is finished, ask the dealer to put it up on the lift so you can inspect the workmanship. If at that point you see something out of the ordinary, say so before accepting it back, but more than likely it will be fine.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> If the shop they use is reputable, you should have no worries. Most reputable shops give some type of warranty on the work. As far as used parts, usually that is not an issue and saves money to boot. Occasionally there are no more new parts depending on the item and age of the vehicle.
> 
> To remove a quarter panel on a Cruze is a cut and weld job as they are not bolt on or plastic. If underlying structure is removed due to damage or ease of installation, it will be replaced.
> 
> For your peace of mind, if it is not too late, you can ask the body shop for in progress photos so that you can see what they are doing before the paint or filler goes on. Once it is finished, ask the dealer to put it up on the lift so you can inspect the workmanship. If at that point you see something out of the ordinary, say so before accepting it back, but more than likely it will be fine.


Thanks for the reply. I was hoping to post sooner, but I just got my car back yesterday! I guess they found additional damage, and the necessary parts were then held up with the GM strike.. which is why it took 2+ months for the repair.

The body shop was a little short with me the times that I called them, so I did not ask them to do photos. I did ask if they will be cutting and replacing, and they said yes that is the procedure. They were more willing to talk to my insurance and chevy dealer about what was going on, which was fine. The dealer and insurance kept me in the loop, and in the end, the car looks great! I would def use this body shop again if the quality of their work matches the test of time. I'm sure it was frustrating for them to have the car so long too.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Glad things worked out in the end. Any before photo's?


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Glad things worked out in the end. Any before photo's?


Pics are the day I bought it in January vs the day I got it back from the dealer.

Before










After










Before









After


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks nice. What about the crash photos?


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Looks nice. What about the crash photos?


Couple more crash photos:

































Couple more post repair:

































Insurance chose a gen2 right tail light, and I had gen1's previously. It looks slightly different from the left side now, but only when the trunk is open. Didn't catch that before I authorized the repair ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mumbogray said:


> Insurance chose a gen2 right tail light, and I had gen1's previously. It looks slightly different from the left side now, but only when the trunk is open. Didn't catch that before I authorized the repair ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Those are both Gen II lights. I see a before photo with both pretty clear, but not an after. The Crash2 photo above is skewed a bit to the left.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Those are both Gen II lights. I see a before photo with both pretty clear, but not an after. The Crash2 photo above is skewed a bit to the left.


What I meant was 2nd design. Back in May I had both L/R tail lamps replaced with part # 84075815 and 84075816 respectively, for a water leak in the trunk. These are listed as 1st design for 2016 & 2017 Cruze. Now with the accident, my insurance sourced a replacement tail lamp listed as LKQ "tail lamp second design". Sure enough a revised part number 84226226 stated "2nd design" for 2017, 2018, & 2019 Cruze. (I'm guessing my OEM lamps prior to any replacement were first designs, as I have a 2017 with a 2016 build date. Cannot say for sure.).

Scroll up to post #6 it shows the original tail lamps (most likely 1st design) vs. the 84075815 and 84226226 combo I now have, post crash and repair. Visually both lights look the same from the outside. Again with the trunk open, you can see a slight difference in build texture. the 84075816 has a matte mount and the 84226226 is glossy.

84075815 (Left) and 84226226 (Right)










84075815 - Matte texture










84226226 - Glossy Texture


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification, makes much more sense now.


----------

